# Able to do manual regens now



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

sparkola said:


> I finally got around to updating my OTC Genisys Evo scan tool to latest software and low and behold a manual regen is available. wooHoo!!!!!!


That's pretty cool, how did u update it, is there an online patch?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Have you actually done a manual regen? Please confirm when you have.
Thank you.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Cruz15 said:


> Have you actually done a manual regen? Please confirm when you have.
> Thank you.


I second that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is AWESOME news, pending confirmation of course. The trick is, that you have to get the car into a state where it requires manual regen in order to test. This might help:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I had my car in the dealer, they said they had to do that other manual regen from the P249D code after the recall, after the appointment they said the car is all good for now and they had to order a sensor for DPF pressure. I checked with the LX and GMX Pids they didnt do a regen, the soot load was at 15 when I went in and its at 18 now so now the car wont regen and they didnt bother to tell me or they didnt bother to do the regen? I have to call them back I guess.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> I had my car in the dealer, they said they had to do that other manual regen from the P249D code after the recall, after the appointment they said the car is all good for now and they had to order a sensor for DPF pressure. I checked with the LX and GMX Pids they didnt do a regen, the soot load was at 15 when I went in and its at 18 now so now the car wont regen and they didnt bother to tell me or they didnt bother to do the regen? I have to call them back I guess.


Take it back and tell them "uhhh, you forgot to do the regen"


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

The car is at 21 Grams of soot. *Cruzator* has seen it start after it hit 22 grams so hopefully it will regen soon. At about 700 miles right now since the last one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> The car is at 21 Grams of soot. *Cruzator* has seen it start after it hit 22 grams so hopefully it will regen soon. At about 700 miles right now since the last one.


22 was when mine started after the recall work was done.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

diesel said:


> This is AWESOME news, pending confirmation of course. The trick is, that you have to get the car into a state where it requires manual regen in order to test. This might help:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html


Yes I'll have to wait for the winter to pass a little bit here so I can put my 50 Hp tune back in. That caused me to have to have a dealer regen last year. Prolly happen again. It has two options in that menu on the scan tool. Service Regen and Allow Regens which I'm presuming the latter to reset the ecm after its been plugged. I don't run any of the ScanGuages or anything like that. Actually I was pretty lazy for about 22000 miles and just kept reseting the MIL for a number 2/ number 3 EGT sensors not jiving till I got a code for number 3 performance. So I changed number 3 and haven't had a CEL for about 6 weeks.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

For about $70 with an Android phone... You can do both service and normal regen on command. https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=184506&share_fid=90882&share_type=t

Torque App testers wanted

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I should say its not in testing anymore.

I'd make a new thread but the app costs money and I'm technically not a vendor until I pay up.

The actual app is here.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> I should say its not in testing anymore.
> 
> I'd make a new thread but the app costs money and I'm technically not a vendor until I pay up.
> 
> The actual app is here.


 @Snipesy Is there an Apple iOS version of this??


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

DslGate said:


> @Snipesy Is there an Apple iOS version of this??


There isn't. Blame Apple.

The poblem is I can't gurantee my code will be run in a timely manner (like in a real time OS). It's a big problem, because I can't lose communication with the vehicle.

A solution would be a man in the middle adapter, but that's expensive rnd.


----------



## Ted (not Cruze) (Apr 27, 2021)

I was able to do a manual regen using VCX Nano. The software is difficult to install. And I bought a dedicated laptop for it, because Windows indicates it contains a Trojan virus. But in the end it's worth it.
What I haven't yet figured out is if GDS2 is able to get me out of the limp mode. The logic is as follows: suppose the speed is limited to 5 mph. The dealer can hardly test drive in that case. And some codes only get reset after a certain drive cycle. So how do the dealers exit the limp mode? One possibility is that all those codes reset themselves while idling once the underlying cause is fixed. Another possibility is that the limp mode can be exited from via software.
I might trawl the diesel truck forums for answers. The emissions system pain is the same for us and them.


----------

